# 2012 f4



## yorkcb7 (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a photo other than the one from felts website. I have googled and google and cant find anything. Is the F4 2012 really grey? SD why are all other frames sleek black? And the F4 is grey? I would love to see a real world picture of it.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

It's actually silver paint (which is kind of metallic grey?). I saw one last weekend at Silver Comet Depot in Smyrna, GA.


----------



## yorkcb7 (Nov 25, 2010)

srenkin said:


> It's actually silver paint (which is kind of metallic grey?). I saw one last weekend at Silver Comet Depot in Smyrna, GA.


Oh alright, it looks grey, just wanted to see one first hand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

It's a nice silver color. The orange isn't as bright as it appears on the website. All in all, it's a sharp looking ride.


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

Check out this months issue (Buyers Guide) of Bicycling Magazine. They have some good pictures of it, showing the black on the tubes that can't be seen on the website.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

wish I had the budget for it


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a sweet looking ride. Nice to see different colorways like on the 2012 F4 and Z4.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

yorkcb7 said:


> Does anyone have a photo other than the one from felts website. I have googled and google and cant find anything. Is the F4 2012 really grey? SD why are all other frames sleek black? And the F4 is grey? I would love to see a real world picture of it.


As others have said, it isn't grey, it is a two-part metallic silver paint job. The "black" looking areas are actually masked off and show the 3k weave carbon fiber underneath the painted surface. The orange was a color we used on a number of our professional athletes bikes that really got alot of attention so we wanted to put it on a high volume bike like the F4. We also have an F4 paint job that is mostly carbon with bright blue accents with similar colors to the F5 LTD from 2011. It isn't sold in the USA, however. The other frames aren't black either, they are just finished with a clear coat in either matte or gloss finished. The clear finish is a little lighter than a painted bike but it can get a little boring and redundant if every bike we make is cleared.

I can't wait to show off some of the new colors we've dreamed up for 2013.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

seen on and what a great bike. The pictures on the website do not do it justice


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

FeltF75rider said:


> seen on and what a great bike. The pictures on the website do not do it justice


I agree. I got a replacement frame for my 2011 F4 and FC frame was not available so I got a 2012 F4 frame. Was a bit wary but it does look smart...
View attachment 254917


View attachment 254918


View attachment 254919


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

What happened to your 2011 F4 frame? Mine is on the way to Calfee right now - took a spill two weeks ago on a wet road, nary a scratch on the bike but somehow cracked the right seat stay. This ain't gonna be cheap - but it's less than a full replacement frame.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

No spill. I was cleaning it and noticed a lump out of the chainstay. My lbs decreed most likely cause was chain suck. Felt would not warranty but offered a crash replacement. Still was not cheap. I thought of going the Calfee route too but with transit etc. there was not a huge pile of difference so I got the replacement.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Any difference in ride between the 2011 and 2012? Is it more comfortable or stiffer, etc?


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

As far as I can discern absolutely the same. I have the 2011 finishing kit - Ksyrium Equipe wheels and full Ultegra, whereas the 2012 has Shimano RS20 (I think) wheels.
The colours are nicer though.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Any difference in ride between the 2011 and 2012? Is it more comfortable or stiffer, etc?


The 2011 and 2012 F4 frame are identical.

-SD


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also have a 2011 F4. Can't say enough good about it. I'm 45 and it is comfortable on 50+ mile rides with the stock saddle. Only mods so far is a switch to 11-28 casette and Conti gp4000 tires. Great climber for the many 10%+ grades near my house.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

How's that 11-28 cassette working for you? I need some help on the hills here as well, I came from a compact crank. I picked up a 12-27 at a good price, installing it after my frame is repaired.

I'm 46, also doing 50+ mile rides in preparation for a century in July. Love the stock saddle - in fact I found another on eBay and snatched it up. Sounds like we're on a similar path ...


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

The 11-28 was a good call for me. I'm not fast on flat, but can climb pretty good. This just lets me stay seated and grind up the steep climbs. My knees are happier.


----------

